# Hittin 'n Liftin



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought i'd start out this new area with what i last did in the gym.

Took last week off MMA due to a damn cold that went to my chest.

I am trying to stop bodybuilding to gear more towards MMA but old habits die hard in the gym, i only get 2 days in the gym now due to MMA commitments.

Mon: Gym

Tue: BJJ

Wed: wrestling

Thur: Gym

Fri: Stand up

Sat: Sparring

Sun: Off

Mon: chest, shoulders, arms,

Thur: Back, legs, arms

Not a fan of the current split but coming from a previous 4 day split bodybuilding orientated i'm a bit in need of assistance.



LAST MONDAYS WORKOUT said:


> flat bench
> 
> 1 x 10 90kg
> 
> ...





LAST THURSDAYS WORKOUT said:


> squat
> 
> 1 x 6 90kg
> 
> ...


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got no clue about weightlifting, so I can't give any advice on that. But for your training, I see you do one session of each a week. Now by doing that you will become well rounded eventually, but I think that you should be doing BJJ at least twice a week, if not more. Muay Thai needs more practice too, twice a week at least. I'm training BJJ and Muay Thai now 4 times each.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

its all in one place mate, www.southcoastsubmissions.co.uk

brian adams is my trainer

all classes are once off a week so unless i take up another school elsewhere for MT or BJJ then i'll be taking away another style from my week 

schools of any worth in portsmouth are hard to come by


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah that sucks man, oh well. Just stick to it then, you'll be a well rounded fighter at least 

Bryan Adams trains you?! Does he sing the techniques


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah i can hear it now

'every choke i do...i do it on you.....ohhhhh yeah':corkysm21:


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

Hell Night

i created a little circuit to push my limits, i do it once every 2 weeks.

its using the smaller oly bar smaller oly bar weighs 15kg.

all exercises bar situps is using the same bar for reps with the same weight, no changing of weight, just moving from one exercise quickly to the other. All timed on stop watch, rest about 2 mins between....

Its going to failure or 20 reps.....



ROUND ONE said:


> weight on bar = 55kg.
> 
> bench press <---- 20 reps
> 
> ...





ROUND TWO said:


> weight on bar = 45kg.
> 
> bench press <---- 20 reps
> 
> ...





ROUND THREE said:


> weight on bar = 55kg.
> 
> bench press <---- 20 reps
> 
> ...


Felt sick as a dog after this....sweat dripping off me and collapsed for a while.

Rower, 500 mtrs in quickest time. = 1:39

Felt even sicker.... collapsed on the mats on the situp area using a medicine ball as a pillow.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

BJJ last night

Happy as a pig in shit as i didnt gas, it will be 3 weeks on friday that i havent had a ciggerette and i'm feeling the cardio benefits!

Fought 6x 2:00 rounds without problem.

Wrestling tonight


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

Wrestling:

Good warm ups at our classes

3min skipping

3 min various exercises called out like squats, burpees, situps, lunges, presses, side twists, pushups (30 second intervals)

rinse repeat, 30 seconds rest between skipping and medicine ball work, all done for 30 mins.

did some pad work and shooting drills

did some takedowns

finished off with cage wall work


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

bench

1 x 6 110kg

1 x 7 100kg

1 x 8 90kg

1 x 6 90kg

clean n press

1 x 2 70kg

2 x 6 60kg

1 x 8 50kg

db incline bench

3 x 7 40kg

flys

2 x 6 28kg

incline m/c bench

2 x 6 84kg

close grip bench

2 x 6 60kg

1 x 6 50kg

pushdowns

1 x 6 80kg

2 x 10 60kg

bodyweight = 100.5kg


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

friday: stand up /muay thai

warm up included 5 bag stations with 5 skipping stations, go from bag to rope to bag....no breaks....2 mins each round.

first round i picked the heaviest bag there thank god....

leg kick drills

knee drills

punching combos

footwork

leg conditioning (a guy taking 10 choice kicks on your upper and outer thigh on both legs = 40 kicks... soak it up!)

my coach has drawn up plans to build a cage and rent out the room next to ours to put it in.... muawhahahahahaha!!!!!

trainin in the real deal.... :fight:

taking weekend off training, worked out all week and my forearms and left leg are dead to the world. Just finished half a steak pie cooked by my girlfriends mother, heaven


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Build a cage?! Haha, that'd be cool to see if he's making it himself


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Killer workouts.....

Not sure I like the idea of people having free shots at my legs - couple of lads I know who weight less than 12 stone would snap me in 2 with one shot....Did do a bit of that when I trained in Huyton but their was a non-verbal agreement to keep it light so we where all capable of driving home.

A Cage to train in - thats cool.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Killer workouts.....
> 
> Not sure I like the idea of people having free shots at my legs - couple of lads I know who weight less than 12 stone would snap me in 2 with one shot....Did do a bit of that when I trained in Huyton but their was a non-verbal agreement to keep it light so we where all capable of driving home.
> 
> A Cage to train in - thats cool.


yeah i meant light kicks, nothing mental



JayC said:


> Build a cage?! Haha, that'd be cool to see if he's making it himself


my trainer is a welder by trade so its no issue lol


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

so if anymore scrap metal goes missing we now know who has it (lol).

Light kicks on the legs still take their toll tho - dont they?....bitch of an exercise, even when you don't have limp noodles for legs.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

oh yeah i hear you on that.... i have bruises up and down my leg.

the thing is my thighs are 26.5" round ATM and the guy was slapping my hamstring with his foot (where laces on shoes are) and it just felt like being bitch slapped 10 times :fight:

lol, if any schools in the portsmouth area lose their playground fences you'll know why :biggerGrin:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

lol, not sure if your into herbal remedies.....

Arnica is really good for speeding up the bruising process - without it, I would not get much trianing in!!!!, if your far away from payday Whitch hazel ???is O.K as well (apart from the old ice n' heat therapy).

"Get off your horse and drink your milk, pilgrim" - sorry reference to walking like John Wayne.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

i've read about arnica before...forgot about that cheers.

lol @ the john wayne reference

gym:

bench*

1 x 2 120kg

1 x 4 100kg

1 x 6 95kg

1 x 6 90kg

cleans

1 x 3 80kg

clean and press

2 x 2 70kg

1 x 6 65kg

1 x 7 60kg

chins

3 x 4

bent rows

3 x 8 70kg

flys

2 x 6 26kg

ez curl

1 x 6 55kg

1 x 6 40kg

1 x 8 25kg

skulls

3 x 7 50kg <--- going up next week

bodyweight = 101kg (16 stone)


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

Wrestling:

Had a cracking class, mainly working out from when someone has your back while standing up or what to do when you have someones back.

sparring at the end i managed to beat my coach for once with a throw down! Happy with that :clap:

Its a system of 3 pairs fighting, winner stays on the mat, people line up to fight the winners of the previous bout.

ended up about evens, lost as many as i won but on one round i was taken down with the guys arms bear hugging me. As i landed his forearm was pushed up into my ribs.... i knew something had gone wrong.

Carried on sparring one more round as i didnt want to wimp out.

Last night i had to sleep on my side but if i wanted to roll over i had to breathe deeply in and then roll.

So far i cant:

cough

tense abs

bend over easily

walk like a normal person.

I think i might of brusied/cracked/broken? a rib.....

dammit


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey, I though I had the monopoly on injuries on this site - find your own niche mate!!! (lol)

Have you tried to cough yet ????- you'll soon know if its broken!!!!. Lotsa rest needed by the sound of things.

120kg on the bench - shit Marc you have some competition - I bet you can do the nipple/pec dance thing really well. Although that is not a hint to post you doing it - I'm not into that kind of thing - plus that would only encourage Marc to expose his Ginger friends (didn't mean balls by the way). Taxi for

Si-K I'm outta hear.....zzzzzzzooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmm.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Hahaha, Si, you've been drinking.

My mate can do the pec dance. Except he has no pecs, just fat.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

i can do the pec dance...been able to do that for a few years now :biggerGrin:

Coughing, laughing, sneezing sucks ass but its managable

Last night: Gym

I had to work round the machines and see what didnt hurt the ribs.

chins - managed 4 but had to stop

lat pull down

-went ok, some tweaks but otherwise fine

m/c row

incline m/c bench

seated db curls

5 minutes of stationary bike

10 minutes jogging on treadmill.

i threw in the treadmill as my ribs felt better near the end of the workout, seems i've just bruised the muscles in that area.

aching ribs this morning, my gf had to put on my socks and trainers


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

brave man.....

Jay C - I dont need to drink to be this weird - all natural baby...

I have been trying to pm you re training next week (I'm back - man flu bannished) although slight technical gliches - Marc will probably "touch base" with you!.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Touch what??? Technical probs should be fixed now si


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

ribs feeling better, still hurting but its just a good bruising

no training this weekend


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Good news then, IB 

Won't be out for too long, and you have a nice rest as well!


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

ribs ok, still have a tender spot but its getting better each day.

bench

1 x 6 100kg

1 x 3 110kg

1 x 6 100kg

1 x 4 100kg

db military press

3 x 7 30kg

incline m/c press

2 x 8 84kg

m/c row

3 x 8 77kg

one arm db row

3 x 6 40kg

skulls

1 x 4 55kg

2 x 7 45kg

ez curls

1 x 6 55kg

2 x 6 45kg

tri pushdowns s.s [overhead extensions]

2 x 8 80kg

[2 x 8 55kg]

db curls

3 x 8 16kg

apart from the skulls where i got 55kg on for the first time for 4 reps everything else was nothing of note, the gym was packed and i couldnt wait to get out of there.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

BJJ last night:

Mainly positioning work, working out from half guard, side mount, full guard.

How to also stop people getting out of your guard, its quite cool that both are taught in the same lesson as one person is attempting to get out of the guard and the other guy is trying to keep you pinned with what they learned :biggerGrin:

rolling: held my own, didnt lose a roll for once but i need to work harder on my fitness and BJJ, many times it was a stalemate when i could of busted out of a guard and got their back etc but too tired.

I split a frikin mole on my back so my rash gaurd (white) was covered in blood, those little buggers can really bleed!

My ribs took a dig or two so today i'm set back in my healing, it hurts again to cough and laugh... no wrestling tonight as it will really fook me up if i get slammed again.

instead its off to the gym for interval sprints and to beat (hopefully) my rowing 500m time of 1:39


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

eye of the tiger baby...

Can't you bleed to death if you rip off a mole (or it that just a myth), Or is mole a code name for a loan shark who drip dries ya if you dont pay up???


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol, i took half the mole off...no loan shark :bootyshake:

30 mins on treadmill, interval sprints and jogging

5.2km in total, 500 cals burned

No rowing machine as i was fooked.

Did assorted weights afterwards but nothing heavy or of note, just stretching out.

weighed in at 100kg


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

Incline Bench

1 x 6 100kg

1 x 4 100kg

Flat Bench

1 x 6 40kg

1 x 10 90kg

1 x 8 90kg

Incline DB Bench

3 x 6 40kg

2 x 6 35kg

Fly

3 x 6 22kg schlooooow

Standing OH Press

1 x 12 45kg

2 x 8 45kg

Rear Raises

3 x 6 6kg

Skulls

2 x 8 45kg

1 x 6 35kg

Pushdowns

2 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 70kg

weight = 100.5kg

training hard in MMA classes, muay thai sucked last week with my rib but worked through it... the rib only plays up now when i stretch overhead (like a big yawn) and during a sneezing fit.

Got my ass kicked beyond all doubt on BJJ on monday, i switched to the advanced class because i couldnt make the noob class on the tuesday due to hunting.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

bench (smith)

1 x 4 100kg

1 x 3 100kg

1 x 5 90kg

1 x 12 80kg

chins

10,8,5

c.grip.pull down

2 x 6 77kg

1 x 6 70kg

deads

warm up

1 x 3 140kg

1 x 3 160kg

1 x 0.75 180kg

dammit, reached near lock out on the 180kg but my grip failed and i had to let it go... i had a good lil audience too

with straps i would of got that ****er....

clean and press

3 x 6 60kg


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

Incline Bench (smith)

1 x 5 100kg

1 x 6 90kg

1 x 8 80kg

DB Bench

1 x 4 50kg

1 x 9 35kg

2 x 7 35kg

chins

8,6,4

lat pull down

2 x 8 70kg

bent row

3 x 7 70kg

overhead skulls (ez bar)

3 x 6 55kg <--- going up next week

pushdowns

3 x 8 70kg

barbell curl

1 x 16 35kg

2 x 12 35kg

db curl

3 x 7 16kg

weight 101kg


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

BJJ

Worked on:

rear naked choke

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=31

rear naked choke escape

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=525

3 rounds of trying to put it on while the other tries to escape it.

calf/achilles lock

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=32

3 rounds of facing your partner with legs tangled, he tries to put it on your right leg while your trying to avoid his lock and put on yours.

sparring

First round was against the paratrooper, dominated thoughout and got in a move i've been aiming for for quite a while... the anaconda choke

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=2287

the guy tried to wrestle me down to the floor and quickly i was on top of him, choke n roll.... tapped in 5 seconds

2 other submissions and the round was over, he said that i was too strong for him and he was impressed by how little he could do.

2nd round was a stalemate, i managed to get out of a rear naked choke for once instead of bricking it and tapping as soon as i see a hairy forearm under my chin.

Bit of a crushed adams apple again so swallowing sucks today

3rd round was against my BJJ coach, i managed to position well and sunk in a guillotine, but i couldnt tap him... he moved his head to an angle and forgot how to reposition and re-sink it.

After 1 minute in this position my grip failed and i let him go.

Got a sub on him though and smothered his face with a choke making him nearly swallow his gum shield

4th round was against a small fella, he was jumping over me and reminded me of a frikin monkey, stalemate... i worked on my positioning and defence

5th round against one of the new guys, he held out quite well so again i took the opportuinity to work on my ground and pound, i got into guard and pretended to break his leg grip and swing down a punch...poor guy thought i was doing it for real

must be my angry face

guard position

[image]







[/image]

last round was against a guy who didnt want to fight, he wimped out and said he was too tired, after a mini rant which was basically

'you will never fight full of energy, as soon as the adrenaline is pumping your muscles will tire out quicker than you expect so you must train when your tired... how else do you know limitations when you wimp out'.

he found his sack and we rolled... he put up no attack so i just practiced some moves

arm bar

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=219

rolling arm bar

http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=487

end of session, first ever to not be tapped out.

i'm off to africa tomorrow at 3am so i'll catch up with you all tuesday


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

skipping 15 mins

light day

bench

1 x 10 80kg

1 x 6 100kg

2 x 8 80kg

1 x 8 70kg

db bench

1 x 6 40kg

3 x 8 35kg

1 x 10 30kg

OH Press

2 x 8 50kg

1 x 8 40kg

medium grip pull down (with this http://bodybuildingequipment.ericsgy...prolatbar2.jpg)

3 x 10 70kg

one arm rows

3 x 8 35kg

c.g.bench

3 x 8 50kg

rope pulldowns

3 x 10 45kg

weight 100kg


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

how was your trip to Africa IB where did you go?


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

only north africa - morrocco - marrakesh....

it was a good long weekend but wouldnt like to stay there for any longer, the food is very anti bodybuilding... all sugars and veg with little protein


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

time do update this sucker....

fri night was muay thai

bri ragged the bollocks off us for the warm up, 10 punch bags including 3 body bags to ground and pound... 2 minutes each station, no rest = 20 mins of hell

then 2 mins of skipping

assorted leg/knee/punch bag work, non stop momentum for over an hour

no emphasis on kicking above hip height as bri said i should be concentrating on leg kicks and knees, in his own words 'those legs are thigh bone breakers and those knees can do some big damage'.

collapsed into bed a broken tired man

------------------------------------------------

gym saturday 10am

incline bench (smithe)

1 x 2 105kg

1 x 3 100kg

1 x 6 90kg

1 x 8 80kg

incline db bench

1 x 4 50kg

1 x 8 40kg

2 x 7 40kg

chins

6,5

medium grip pulldown

1 x 8 70kg

2 x 8 77kg

skulls

1 x 6 55kg

2 x 15 35kg

dumbell curls

3 x 7 18kg

weight 100kg (stabilised for a while now which is good)

----------------------------------------------------

monday

dumbbell incline bench

2 x 6 50kg

1 x 4 50kg

1 x 7 40kg

machine inc bench

1 x 4 112kg

1 x 4 105kg

1 x 8 98kg

dumbbell clean n press

1 x 3 30kg

2 x 6 26kg

medium grip pulldown

3 x 7 84kg

machine row

3 x 7 77kg

horizontal skulls

3 x 6 50kg

supersetter with close grip press with the same ez bar

10,10,8 (reps)

ez bar curl

1 x 6 55kg

1 x 6 52.5kg

1 x 6 50kg

dumbbell curls

2 x 8 12kg schloooow

bodyweight 100kg


----------

